# Droopy Eyes & Discharge



## Leothelion18 (May 8, 2015)

My 7 month old golden has had droopy eye lids and a slight amount of discharge when he eats. I have taken him to three different vets who have all said that he needs to grow into his body but it can be a little alarming. He currently eats Blue Buffalo large breed puppy chicken kibble. Just wondering if he is potentially allergic?


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

He ONLY does this when he eats? Have you told the vets that? It is pretty alarming to ME and would for sure startle me. I would say you should get another opinion, but you have already gone to 3. This just isn't normal to me.

I haven't heard any good things about BB. I have always heard it's WAY too rich for a puppy. Has he been on this since a puppy?

When did the discharge and droppiness start? That's more than just a little droopy looking, that is very low to me.

It almost seems to be Ectropion. Your vet should have recognized this. It doesn't seem very clinical to say "He needs to grow into his body." That makes no sense.. They are born small, and then they grow. Their whole body grows as ONE entity.

ETA: The more I look at your picture, the more I DO think it is Ectropion. There isn't much treatment, unless he begins to have other problems. If he is having trouble keeping the eyes moisturized, they will give him an ointment or drops to do so. They can give drops or ointment if infection occurrs. Sometimes, if it become severe enough, surgery is needed.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My pup had teary eyes during his first year but looking at your pup, his eyes do look weird. 
Do you have an ophthalmologist in your area you could consult, if the other vets are not helpful?


----------



## Leothelion18 (May 8, 2015)

I switched his protein to salmon yesterday so we will see how that goes to eliminate the potential of a chicken allergy. What do you recommend I feed him for kibble other than Blue Buffalo? Is there anything I can do if he has Ectropion?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Often the loose eyelids will get better as his head grows. If it does not, and it is bad enough, you can have surgery done. 

It would be worth it to have an opthamologist take a look at it. I really respect my vets but at least once they have misdiagnosed an eye condition which the opthamologist was able to diagnose and treat immediately.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup had a little of droopinees to his eye lids. His eyes look better as he has grown. He's 15 months old now and his eyes look better. I would just give it time and see how they look. They should get better as he grows.


----------



## Leothelion18 (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for all of the advice everyone. I just want to make sure I am doing everything I can to make the little guy happy.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

It doesn't look as bad in that picture!

I second, maybe seeing an opthamologist for him. They can usually tell right away what an issue is.


----------



## Leothelion18 (May 8, 2015)

This was him as a little puppy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJS9OHRvseo


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

If you're in Newport Beach, there are many opthalmologists in Orange County.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

While I do think he should be seen, I think changing his diet may also be something you want to try to see if you get any improvement.


----------

